# Modified Lee turret cases



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I've got 4 calibers that I'm reloading now and the lee 4 hole turrets are adding up. I take the round regular lee 3/4 hole die cases and flip the bottom around and the turrets fit perfect. I only have 2 but looking for at least 3 more. Keeps the dirt/dust out of my turrets when in storage.You can see on the pic of the right of how awkward they sit on my bench.Some dies are longer so I'll have to drill out the tops when I get the complete set of cases.

Anyone have any of those lee round empty cases that they aren't using,pm me.

The pic of the right one is after flipping the bottom.Snug as a bug in a rug!


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Picked up 3 new empty cases from ebay.










From what I've read,they'll work on both the Lee 3 hole and 4 hole turrets.


----------

